# Running Shoe Brands



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

The time has come to look at updating my running shoes, I'm currently in a pair of brooks glycerin 4, which I bought at the start of 2007. Really I should have updated them at least a year ago but I'm getting back into the run a few kays every day routine.

Long story short the brooks have been great, but a new pair will set me back about 250 dollars oz which is getting up there for a shoe. Asics are also on par price and quality wise, but can anyone suggest any other brands which may be as good but not as pricey?? I know quality is important, I'm not going to buy a pair of volleys to save some money! I have a neutral step so I'm well catered for in the shoe brands, and most of my running is on the footpath or road.

Or just post what you're wearing :thumbsup:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Phillionaire said:


> The time has come to look at updating my running shoes, I'm currently in a pair of brooks glycerin 4, which I bought at the start of 2007. Really I should have updated them at least a year ago but I'm getting back into the run a few kays every day routine.
> 
> Long story short the brooks have been great, but a new pair will set me back about 250 dollars oz which is getting up there for a shoe. Asics are also on par price and quality wise, but can anyone suggest any other brands which may be as good but not as pricey?? I know quality is important, I'm not going to buy a pair of volleys to save some money! I have a neutral step so I'm well catered for in the shoe brands, and most of my running is on the footpath or road.
> 
> Or just post what you're wearing


On the advice of my missus, who's a physio and knows about these things, I'm currently on a pair of Asics gels, which have been good. However, I have a slight pronation and have to wear an arch support in the shoes. My last pair were Mizuno Waves, and I have to say that both out of the box and with the supports in, they were briliant. No rubbing, no breaking in, no sole loss and I covered a fair few miles in them, off and on road. My missus won't have it, but I reckon that my pair were up there with the Asics. Should come in at considerably less than the $250 that the Brooks cost.

Hope this helps!

http://www.mizuno.eu/eu-eng/pr/running/road/_/_/


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

I have been an ASICS man for some time now. I have several pairs for different activities, weather or surfaces. My current race shoes are the Kayano 15. I rotate them every 500 miles or so. But regardless of your personal choice of brand, it's always a good idea to consult a professional to get a proper fit and a proper shoe. Custom orthotics are always a great options. Your hips and knees will thank you.

The collection:


----------



## Shoughie0 (Jan 17, 2005)

I currently wear New Balance which were bought as a replacement for some old Nike's. I found the improvement astonishing.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I ran and cycled all over the place as well as to and from work in a pair not unlike these and the odd pair of steel toe capped Doc Martins that I had over the years when I was younger and worked on the tools. Those trainers are for women who never go further than the Cafe in a gym :lol: :lol:


----------



## lbtriggerman (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello Phillionaire! I'm an Adidas guy but looking at BlueKnight's shoes, I might try Asics. :0)


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> I ran and cycled all over the place as well as to and from work in a pair not unlike these and the odd pair of steel toe capped Doc Martins that I had over the years when I was younger and worked on the tools. Those trainers are for women who never go further than the Cafe in a gym :lol: :lol:


In the military we did our annual back to back 2 X 10 runs ( Miles) with full pack ( 60lbs) in combat boots similar to those sissyfied Doc Martins.







Brings back memories....


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> I ran and cycled all over the place as well as to and from work in a pair not unlike these and the odd pair of steel toe capped Doc Martins that I had over the years when I was younger and worked on the tools. Those trainers are for women who never go further than the Cafe in a gym


Boots for Les Poseurs - my daily wearers, Altberg P1 Peacekeepers...










...awesome if only for the name.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

My 4am door kicking boots. ( Now relegated to outdoor chores... Sigh...!)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

BlueKnight said:


> In the military we did our annual back to back 2 X 10 runs ( Miles) with full pack ( 60lbs) in combat boots similar to those sissyfied Doc Martins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking back now they were good times, I'd give anything to be 18 again, fit and single, yomping through Thetford forest with 60lb on my back and a gmpg slung around my neck, never looked so apealing as it does now! Back then I hated it, wondered wtf I was doing 

Oh the power of hindsight! As for "runners" the last pair I bought were a tenner from TK max about 10 years ago and they still look new :lol: shows how often they come out the wardrobe!


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

pg tips said:


> Looking back now they were good times, I'd give anything to be 18 again, fit and single, yomping through Thetford forest with 60lb on my back and a gmpg slung around my neck, never looked so apealing as it does now! Back then I hated it, wondered wtf I was doing
> 
> Oh the power of hindsight! As for "runners" the last pair I bought were a tenner from TK max about 10 years ago and they still look new :lol: shows how often they come out the wardrobe!


Fitness was not exactly an option in the Military, wasn't it? At the Police Academy, fitness classes were absolutely draining. You often would have martial arts, gym and swimming in a row. And that went on for six months. After you graduated, it was up to us to maintain a level of personal fitness. Some were more keen than others... You still had to pass your annual qualification, fitness test and medical. But the BIG incentive was that if you wanted to be picked for a specialized unit, you had to be in top shape. And I continue my routine to this day.


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi, I run on average 50 miles per week all on road.

I see you have an older pair of Brooks Glycerine which is a neutral running shoe, I would highly recommend going to a specialist running shop and getting a gait analysis so they can advise you if your gait has changed or not.

If you are still a neutral runner you have more choice than I do as I'm mildly pronated, it also depends if you want more cushioning in your running shoes etc and the mileage you currently do and on what surface.

Brooks are an excellent make I currently have 4 pairs of GTS10s, 1 pair of Asics G2150, and currently use Saucony Progrid Omni 8, all of which suit me and are for pronated runners.

Saucony make brilliant shoes take a look at your running shop.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

Nike ACG trainers are the most comfortable running shoes I have ever worn.

AMAZING levels of cushioning.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Picked up these today










Pic nicked off the net

New Balance 1063, in sassy yellow. I'm off to clock out a couple of kays in the morning so we'll see how they go. Read a bit, spoke to a few people, these sounded good, esp for the price I got them for. RRP $240, had them on for $130 plus I got an extra 20% off because I'm such a good looking bloke (or so I tell myself) so ended up getting em for $104 oz. :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Phillionaire said:


> Picked up these today
> 
> Pic nicked off the net
> 
> New Balance 1063, in sassy yellow. I'm off to clock out a couple of kays in the morning so we'll see how they go. Read a bit, spoke to a few people, these sounded good, esp for the price I got them for. RRP $240, had them on for $130 plus I got an extra 20% off because I'm such a good looking bloke (or so I tell myself) so ended up getting em for $104 oz. :thumbsup:


Great choice! Evens at full MSRP they are worth having. On a couple of occasions I did buy " Last year's " model and saved a bundle. I sometime pick-up two pairs ( If they have my size...)

Check out the review.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Phillionaire said:


> Picked up these today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A bit bright even for my taste 

Big M bought me a pair of these for work last weekend, her usual bargain hunting rrp of Â£75 - to her Â£18 

It's been dry this week so haven't had to run in them yet though :lol: :lol:


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

I spose they are a bit lairy but they work a treat! Forgotten what it feels like to run in a padded shoe again.

Thanks for that review Mike, thats one place I didn't search for info but I will next time. I thought youtube was just for people hurting themselves

Bond, are they more of a water resistent all terrain shoe?? Don't look steel capped but solid toe I'll bet. Look comfy, nice thick sole and padding. Bargain price too. Jeez I've normally got to go home with the sales guy to get that sort of discount! :lol: How does Big M do it?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Phillionaire said:


> Bond, are they more of a water resistent all terrain shoe?? Don't look steel capped but solid toe I'll bet. Look comfy, nice thick sole and padding. Bargain price too. Jeez I've normally got to go home with the sales guy to get that sort of discount! :lol: How does Big M do it?


There is a chain of discount sports shops in the UK that sells this sort of stuff, just your luck what they have. I'm guessing they buy up old stock and knock it out cheap. I never go in but Big M always has a look now and then. They are surprisingly decent quality and perfect for walking or cycling to work in the bad weather which is now getting closer every week. Not sure about running in them I'll let you know the first time it rains on the way :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

I cover a few miles on the roads. Saucony are my recommendation. I have a few friends which run competitively and these are all they use.


----------



## rooi neus (Dec 9, 2010)

For serious running, Asics. Adidas aren't bad either but avoid Nike.


----------

